# New ND State Record...(PIC added)



## Jmnhunter

buffalo!
http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles ... 187091.txt


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

> "Some of my friends asked if I was going to have it mounted," he said.
> 
> But a fish that size would cost upward of $700 to put on the wall. Besides, he said, it's not the kind of fish he'd like to see on his mantle day in and day out.


What? No Buffalo on the wall?? 8)


----------



## barebackjack

What? No photo?


----------



## ducksgeeselabs

Props to the new record holder and even bigger props to him for finding a use for the fish other than some ditch somewhere. :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

i cant believe he didnt mount it. a big buff on the wall would be sweet


----------



## blhunter3

Thats a big fish.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Sweet!!! That musta put up a heckuva fight. My PB carp is 36 lbs, but I can't even wrap my head around one that big! Congrats to him :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

the thing i really think is cool is that ND will recognize a bow record it doesnt have to be through a bowfishing club


----------



## jonesy12

Picture would be nice......Congrats either way


----------



## Doogie

carp_killer said:


> the thing i really think is cool is that ND will recognize a bow record it doesnt have to be through a bowfishing club


why would it make a differance if it was through a bowfishing club ? the MT state record Catfish was caught this spring on a set line that was legal for the water they where fishing. As long as the method of take is legal for the waters being fished I have no problem with a record being broken.


----------



## Jmnhunter

picture!


----------



## jonesy12

Holy shat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carp_killer

Doogie said:


> carp_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> the thing i really think is cool is that ND will recognize a bow record it doesnt have to be through a bowfishing club
> 
> 
> 
> why would it make a differance if it was through a bowfishing club ? the MT state record Catfish was caught this spring on a set line that was legal for the water they where fishing. As long as the method of take is legal for the waters being fished I have no problem with a record being broken.
Click to expand...

when did i say i had a problem with it? im just saying that because i didnt know that any states recognized bow records i thought it was just the BAA and the state associations


----------



## bowcarp

SD has a unrestricted section covers snagging , spearing and bowfishing


----------



## Doogie

I never said you had a problem with it, I was just wondering the reasoning behind your statement is all. I was just stating that as long as the method of take was legal for the body of water he was fishing I have no problem with a records being broken.

what may be legal in one district or body of water in MT may be illegal in another district or body of water. Ive heard alot of guys in the central fishing district in MT are throwing a fit about the new catfish record, cause its illegal to use set lines there unlike the eastern district where you can.

http://fwp.mt.gov/content/getItem.aspx?id=9908 shows the MT sate record fish and what they where taken with, theres a couple bow and arrow entrys, and a spear entry and you'll see setline noted next to the Channel Catfish entry


----------

